# Mikey Jackson



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Thing of beauty has passed the tv today.....Michael "Freaky" Jackson in cuffs. Maybe he may get a chance to stay at the other ranches California has to offer.....for instance...San Quentin, Pelican Bay.......I am sure there is a section that would love to see his moonwalk. Mikey is gonna be the hit of the cell block......next poll....How long does it take for Mikey to become "Bubba Jones's" Cell biatchhhh.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

He was only in cuffs long enough for the press to catch it, probably went straight to booking, then interrogation and posted bail. He won't be anybodies cell bitch anytime soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2003)

All I have to say is we all remember the outcome of the OJ. I'd be hard pressed to put $ on the MJ ever seeing the inside of a Jail Cell.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Well the issued could be, Does he like being cuff :twisted:


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

How about a round of applause for the parents who settled out of court with him 9 years ago, keeping him on the street, and allowing him to "allegedly" assault again. :evil:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2003)

Ya I'm with on that SRRG. I hope the BASTARD does go to jail, what I find utterly disgusting is how the Rich and Shameless make a mockery out of the system and get away the crimes they commit ie OJ and now this hieanous crime. I'm not a gambling man but if I had to place a bet on wether or not MJ see the inside of the prison walls or not. I would be placeing my $ on the fact that he wont. 

I just dont see him doing time. The parents should be charged as well,with like recklous endangerment of a minor ( or something like that).

I would love to know what the hell was on there mind allowing there kid to be in the presence of this pedophile. The whole world knows he's a freak, and they let there kid SLEEP OVER, whats the deal with that?

Hey dont get me wrong here I'm not advocating violence but the parents definitly need a good DOPE slap.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Its as simple as this.....Would it be great to see michael go to prison....yes....but, in reality it won't happen. In 1993, michael paid the parents of an accuser 25 million to not testify in court, hence charges dismissed, mikey goes free and the parents of the boy just made their child into one expensive prostitute. Now here we are a few years later.....new law in california states that in a situation such as this one where the child confessed to his psychologist about what happened, the doctor can give testimony with regards to the STATEMENT made by the child. Now as history tells us, mike will make an offer somewhere in the 20 million plus range, given the fact that the family of the victim is extremely poor.....they will accept, kid won't testify. Now comes trial.....prosecution will introduce their witness(kid's doc) and they will ask what was said....thats it. Once cross-examine takes place, mike's attorney(well-known) will eat that doctor alive on the stand and the case will get tossed out. I only hope that this kid's family does their homework.....If they put their child on the witness stand in front of the jury.....mike is screwed....I don't care how good his attorney is, he will not be effective against a 12 year old cancer patient. Then once this case is over, the civil suit might be more rewarding.

On another note which really is disturbing....They had a former brother-in-law of mike who said, "Mike would go into his room with one to three kids and they wouldn't come out for days"......HELLO.....Red Flag anyone...These people who witnessed this crap should be knocked upside the head....There is no reason ANYONE should be going to their room with children and not be exiting for days.....SICK stuff there folks


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I think another aspect of this whole thing is...............

What "parent" is going to let their kid(s) stay at Neverland after 1993?
:shock: 

Hello! What the hell where they thinking? Maybe I should borrow a kid and let him stay over and then just ask for a quick $300K to keep the kid quiet. Well.......It's probably too late now. Michael's attorney will probably advise him to cease those activities. Looked like a golden-goose to me!

In any event, guilty or not, who would let their kids near him? Guy sleeps with monkeys and children................Ya! that's normal
:hump:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

C'mon WOOODY, He's innocent. (Just like OJ)


----------



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

I have to agree with mpd61 here.

I don't know what kind of a parent would be stupid enough to let there kids stay/sleep with him, but I have a feeling that they smoked something when they were younger, and is wasn't tabacco! In fact, they probably still smoke it. :smokin: :sq: :wl: 
I mean, come on! The guy says that sleeping in bed with young kids (that are not your own!) is normal, and very healthy.
As far as I am concerned, if the guy was not a celeb, he would probably be in a mental institution, (and rightfully so, the creep's a pedaphile.)
JMO...............


----------



## -=PNPS=-Rent-A-Cop (Oct 23, 2003)

For disturbing details of what happened in 1993, go here:

http://thesmokinggun.com/archive/mjsearch1.html

Be warned though - it is enough to turn your somach AND make you angry.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2003)

*MJ the Freak*

He does not belong in jail.... HE BELONGS IN A MENTAL INSTITUTION! :doctor: With constant supervision and lots of drugs.


----------

